# Lahore Pigeon Rescue



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello all, Just told Terry that I would post someday a Picture of the Lahore rescue she put me on last yr... This is Him... He looks strange in with the Racing Homers, but a very nice Boy. This is the 1st Lahore I've ever had in my 50+ yrs of Pigeons. They are for sure a different Pigeon than I have ever had. Flight in Loft (as he never goes out of Loft) is so different than other birds. Doesn't bother Racers, & they don't bother him... Anyway, just a Post to show some Happy endings instead of so many sad endings we have..... Happy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He is beautiful. There were some at the feed store the other day. It was all I could do not to bring one home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Happy! What a handsome bird! I am so grateful to you for taking this one in, but you already know that!  Sounds like you are enjoying this "strange" bird .. I hope so!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

great looking bird and pretty soon it will be mating up with your homers unless you keep your cocks and hens seperated...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy, that is a beautiful pigeon - well, all of them are!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Happy,

Thanks for the picture. He is a lovely guy. He definitely stands out in the loft. Have you considered a lady friend for him? 

Margaret


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Margarret, Yes I have considered a lady friend for him, but will just let him mate up with a Racer Girl to fly home to, course to Woodden Eggs.. Odd thing is so far he hasn't found a Racer that will mate with him, or a Racer that wants him. They get along fine though & there are extra hens for him... He is 2yrs. old now, so would expect him to find a Love? Just a very different Pigeon, but Love Him & causes no trouble & vice Versa the Racers don't cause him any trouble.. Maybe I'll find a Lahore Hen for him & raise a round of Late hatches from them in an individual??? but for the moment He seems "Happy" & so am I  .......... Thanks, Happy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He sure is a gorgeous bird. 
Thanks for the pic.

Reti


----------

